# Kansas City Kryptointe Rub



## jwg299 (Jun 21, 2015)

Kansas City Kryptonite Twitter.png



__ jwg299
__ Jun 21, 2015






KANSAS CITY KRYPTONITE RUB:
(recommended for poultry)
 
1/2 Cup Granulated White Sugar
1/2 Cup Kosher Salt (don't use table salt)
1/4 Cup Paprika
2 Tbsp Mild Chili Powder
2 Tbsp Fresh Ground Black Pepper
2 Tbsp Garlic Powder
1/2 Tbsp Cayenne Pepper

Combine all ingredients in a bowl and mix thoroughly, or place in a container with a lid and shake well for about 1 minute.


----------

